# Apple A/V cable for Aux Input



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

I was tired of changing DVDs for the kids so I got this A/V cable for the rear AUX input and loaded about 15 movies on an old Iphone 16GB. The picture below shows video on the front screen but it will only work when the van is in Park.

AmazonBasics Composite AV Cable for Apple iPhone, iPad, and iPod:
http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-...BDD0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336536408&sr=8-2


----------



## Fillmore123 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Watch video while in motion*

You can also watch video on the front display if you install the lockpick. http://www.coastaletech.com/MYGIG.htm. I haven't done this yet, but it's on my list of things to do.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*On 3 screens?*

You should be able to see the movie on the rear screens when the van is in drive. I'm wondering if because you have it on the radio screen (per your photo) also that that is the reason it won't play while the van is in drive. Have you tried not showing it on the radio screen while the back seats get the movie? I'm not trying to insult your intelligence, but thought it might work if you hadn't tried that. And yes, it won't play on the radio screen while in drive without the lockpick.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't see where the OP says he couldn't watch videos on the rear screens while in drive....


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

It works great on the rear screens while driving. The kids control their own music and movies so we don't have to:thumbup: It was difficult to find an inexpensive cable that worked properly with the Apple Iphone/Ipod so I thought I would share this information.


----------

